
Unsubstantiated Report Has Compromising Information on Trump - aburan28
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/10/us/politics/donald-trump-russia-intelligence.html
======
PerryCox
CNN reported that John McCain got this information a while back and that he
found the contents of it so damning that he personally gave it to the FBI
director James Comey. The FBI already had received those reports from this
intelligence firm but still it says a lot that McCain thought it necessary to
personally deliver them.

Here is a link from BuzzFeed that they site as a source:
[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3259984-Trump-
Intell...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3259984-Trump-Intelligence-
Allegations.html)

Note: These are just allegations at the moment and the link is not proof of
anything but it is still pretty insane.

~~~
coldcode
If there is any actual proof it needs to be made public at all costs. This is
not the time to protect methods or some other crock. Unsubstantiated info
isn't all that useful, however, since it is easy to brush off.

~~~
abrown28
And I already have.

------
skc
At this point I'm almost certain this is a fake report, which will only
strengthen Trumps position.

What is that line from Batman? Some men just want to watch the world burn?

This must all be very amusing to the person sat somewhere on his laptop
pulling the media's strings.

~~~
tim333
So it turns out the author is a former head of MI6’s Russia desk and a past
president of the Cambridge Union and is now in hiding, worried he's going to
get bumped off. Not what I expected.

------
lisper
Why on earth is the NYT publishing an "unsubstantiated report"??? Is
journalism really dead?

~~~
Miner49er
This report was briefed to the POTUS and PEOTUS today and several top
Congressman by intelligence officials. That alone makes it newsworthy.

------
alva
"includes specific, unverified, and potentially unverifiable allegations of
contact between Trump aides and Russian operatives"

"It is not just unconfirmed: It includes some clear errors."

If there is one thing you can get out of Trump's election, it is the methods
of very powerful actors being brought into the light. Presumably due to the
threat they face, panicking is revealing their structure and nature. This
appears to be a full blown war.

edit: Oh and by the way, looks like was a 4chan hoax that started early
November. Expect small font corrections over the next week. Thats Fake News
for you.

edit edit: 4Chan hoax part was the "golden shower" section, that had been fed
to political consultant and journalist Rick Wilson. This was included in the
report.

edit edit edit: Quotes I provided were from Buzzfeed who first broke the
story, at which point other papers covered.
[https://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/these-reports-
allege-t...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/these-reports-allege-trump-
has-deep-ties-to-russia?utm_term=.meDe2PGWV#.tuRgb8K7o)

~~~
toehead2000
Do you have a link to something describing the hoax?

~~~
DefaultUserHN
From the hoaxer himself here...

[https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/5nbqfu/mfw_the_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/5nbqfu/mfw_the_cia_rick_wilson_buzzfeed_and_evan/dca75so/)

Even other news stations are calling out BuzzFeed for publishing #FakeNews.

